# Meet Oblivious Plunge



## Oblivious Plunge

[video=youtube;fhCLalLXHP4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fhCLalLXHP4[/video]


_
Hello

My e-name is as you already can see; Oblivious Plunge.
I've been a member of this forum for well over a year but dissapeared
suddenly for a very long time until I ultimately decided to come back and see what was going on.

I couldn't even remember the name of the forums, only my profile name so in order to find the forums again I googled
some words from some of the poems I have released here. And so I found my way back!

*About me

*I'm anywhere from 15-20 years old. I am very reserved and not so outspoken, extremely introverted and careful.
My shy ways can be mistakenly interpreted as just me being rude or arrogant. Found it important to clear that up
so that if any of you ever feel mistreated, it was never my intentions.

I am a vivid lover of music and a hopeless romantic. My taste in music spans across various genres but my favorite scene
is the late 70's Manchester post-punk/new wave scene. Needless to say if you are familiar with the scene; my heroes include
Joy Division, The Smiths, Durutti Column, The Sound and Sad Lovers & Giants. As a honorary to this list I'll include
David Bowie, Iggy Pop & The Stooges and The Doors.

I also play the bass and drums.


_​


----------



## Gumby

Hey, welcome back! You may find some changes, a few new faces and such, but we are all about the writing.  Glad you found us, again!


----------



## Oblivious Plunge

Good to be back!


----------



## jenthepen

Hi, OP. Glad you found us again.


----------



## Carly Berg

Welcome back, OP.


----------



## sas

Love new and improved profile photo, especially! Now you might force me to come out from behind my mask. Liked your bio-info, although I was privileged to know much of it. If the Forum ever asks you to do a Limelight interview, I sure hope you'd agree. I don't think there are many profiled there who are young. I'd be interested in a different perspective. Sas


----------



## Oblivious Plunge

Thank you, sas

I am not familiar with the Limelight  interview thing. What is it?


----------



## Firemajic

Oblivious Plunge said:


> [video=youtube;fhCLalLXHP4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fhCLalLXHP4[/video]
> View attachment 16288
> _
> Hello
> 
> My e-name is as you already can see; Oblivious Plunge.
> I've been a member of this forum for well over a year but dissapeared
> suddenly for a very long time until I ultimately decided to come back and see what was going on.
> 
> I couldn't even remember the name of the forums, only my profile name so in order to find the forums again I googled
> some words from some of the poems I have released here. And so I found my way back!
> 
> *About me
> 
> *I'm anywhere from 15-20 years old.**** I am very reserved and not so outspoken, extremely introverted and careful.
> My shy ways can be mistakenly interpreted as just me being rude or arrogant****. Found it important to clear that up
> so that if any of you ever feel mistreated, it was never my intentions.
> 
> I am a vivid lover of music and a hopeless romantic. My taste in music spans across various genres but my favorite scene
> is the late 70's Manchester post-punk/new wave scene. Needless to say if you are familiar with the scene; my heroes include
> Joy Division, The Smiths, Durutti Column, The Sound and Sad Lovers & Giants. As a honorary to this list I'll include
> David Bowie, Iggy Pop & The Stooges and The Doors.
> 
> I also play the bass and drums.
> 
> 
> _​





I completely relate to what you said, about being shy... I am also shy, and I struggle to express my thoughts, because the mental chaos is overwhelming.... through my poetry, I have found my voice... through my Mentors... I found my confidence .... that is why poetry is my passion, and why I created the Pip Challenge... Thank you for sharing your thoughts and your poetry....


----------



## Oblivious Plunge




----------



## Ptolemy

Oblivious Plunge said:


> Thank you, sas
> 
> I am not familiar with the Limelight  interview thing. What is it?


Its a sort of interview that one gets nominated for. 

It was formerly dubbed "Catfish Soup" but it was changed. It's something you get nominated for by other members, it's basically a peak past the avatar. 

Check a few out, they're pretty good.


----------



## The Fantastical

Welcome again! lol, David Bowie wrote some great songs, love Golden Years... Listen to it every day.


----------



## Oblivious Plunge

Thanks for the warm welcomes!


----------



## sas

I am newer to group, so did not know how members chosen for Limelight. If I had a vote, I'd hold up ten fingers for you, plus a thumbs up on your photo.


----------



## Deleted member 56686

Oblivious Plunge said:


> Thank you, sas
> 
> I am not familiar with the Limelight  interview thing. What is it?




I have no idea why the 'limelight interview thing' came up here.

But basically it is a showcase for people the get to know the better known members here. You don't have to be anyone particularly special to be asked to interview. We (and by we I mean Schrody with some help) look for members that have been here frequently and who have contributed here in their own way. So, take a look at the Limlight/ Catfish archives and you can get a glimpse of some of our members past and present. Who knows, maybe in a few months you'll be getting the PM from Schrody too.


----------



## Oblivious Plunge

I'll check it out! Thanks.


----------

